# SS new out board motor update



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Took out blueyescowboy, Megafish, and Lee this morning for the first fishing trip with the new E Tec outboard I bought to re-power The Mighty, Mighty, Red-Fin.
I posted some pictures on another thread, but I'm gonna post them here too.
I am proud of my new engine, it is an amazing machine. Very quiet, powerful and solid as a rock. It just does not even shake when running.

Of course the other guys were like ya ya ya, find us some fish and quite running all over the lake after a couple of hours.
We still had to run all over the lake, some was dropping off and picking up Lee.
But some was looking for a willing white/striped bass. 
We saw plenty of fish that looked good on the screen, but would not bite.
Finally with only one striper and a white bass in the cooler we found them.
Durn if it weren't right where Megafish had been saying we should go to all morning :ac550::mpd:.


We caught us a good mess of white bass and called it a day.
No pictures of the fish, but look at that new motor!

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

That thing got a Hemi???


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Purdy motor there Loy, should last a good while! Did ya go for the 100:1 tuning?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

You were just skipping across the water every time we saw you. One of my daughters said " dad mister shadslinger must really like that new motor" he is driving all over the place!!! Lol Bbjim said he has never seen you come and go so much. Now you gotta polish the rest to match the new engine!!! 


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pic, thanks for sharing your trip!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you picked the right week to be out of a motor. It was pretty tough at least for me last week. Lots of bait, really scattered.
Nice motor!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great looking motor Loy! Do youself a favor if you don't have one. GO to academy and buy a fuel filter that looks like an oil filter for you car. They are about $30 and the filter will seperate water and dirt. Change the filter twice a year.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet repower, Loy. Looks nice.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

niceeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

now how i am gonna recognize you with a shiney new motor. i guess it is better than seeing you with a shiney hiney out there.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That new motor looks nice on the back of the Mighty Redfin!


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks great, going to have to give the Mighty Red-Fin a wax job now


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Re-powering makes so much sense to me. If you have a hull you like and trust, and the "floorplan" fits your fishing style, why not re-power when the time comes instead of changing rigs?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The Migthy Red-Fin will get her wax and clean Sunday after being pressed back into hard labor for the rest of the week with trips.
I went with the 50:1 tuning, I don't think I could make myself go with a 100:1 after 50:1 all my life!
Plus the oil is much cheaper if you go with the 50:1. The other requires a synthetic oil that is costly and I bet real costly around here!
The motor is one fine out board, i am really impressed with it. 

The time came when i had to jump and get a new motor, because when you take people out you have to have absolutely reliable transportation.

Thanks again Renny for guiding me through the process of choosing the right engine and doing such a great job of installing it and getting me back in the water to go fishing so fast!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats Loy...Looking good.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice engine SS! Now paint the boat so the "Pot Lickers" won't know who you are. LOL

Karl it is called a water seperator. LOL


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Loy, Thanks for the compliments about your new engine and the rigging. I was glad I could contribute to the MRF mission. Now the pressure is on Lee to clean her up! 

FYI we did discuss installing a water sep filter but the ETEC has a on board water sep filter with a sensor to alert the operator if any water is present. On hulls with built in fuel tanks the extra water sep filter is recommended, the MRF has a above floor fuel tank and is not as likely to build up water (condensation). As everyone knows the MRF does not sit for long with the estimated 2500 hours on the Merc I took off.......I think a outboard engine museum may want the Merc! LOL

This is a great forum with a lot of great folks giving fishing reports and tips.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

there went the electronics upgrade..........LOL d law


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> there went the electronics upgrade..........LOL d law


Baby steps for a while!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Loy did he put Perko Switch on or did you already have one??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The hold that holds my battery is easy to access, so I just discount the negative every day when done.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

What in the world is a Perko switch and why should I disconnect the batt neg? I have a 2005 Merc Salt. Old style no fancy electronics like Loy! Is this just for the electronic motors?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> What in the world is a Perko switch and why should I disconnect the batt neg? I have a 2005 Merc Salt. Old style no fancy electronics like Loy! Is this just for the electronic motors?


I was wondering the same thing. I never disconnect my battery unless i wont be using the boat for a couple of months!

A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you disconnect it, there can be no drain on the battery and you can start the engine the next morning.
No problem. 
Murphy's law is X 10 in a boat, I keep on guard!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The Perko Switch is a battery disconnect. All new motors well at least 4 strokes have a computer that continually draw power. It just keeps the battery fresher.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

The switch can also be used to switch between multiple batteries.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Guess I don't have to worry about that - NO Electronics here! I have stacked carbs like a six pack in a 57 Chevy


----------

